# jurasic park (would you)



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

if monney was no object and space was abundant 

wauld you have a go or even think it should be done 


cos personaly id love to actualy see a dinosaur


----------



## Crotalus atrox (Dec 12, 2008)

Depends if your the poor sod sittin on the toilet!


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

umm yes?


----------



## georgiex (Aug 19, 2009)

yes :2thumb:


----------



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

good thing is as of yet t rex aint on dwa list lol


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

definately!!!! I'd strap a chair to their backs and ride em like a horse! yeeehaaaaa id be screaming until my head gets seperated from my lifeless body


----------



## JFRC (Jul 29, 2009)

Hell yeah! I'll throw you a tenner to get the fund going...


----------



## gregmonsta (Dec 3, 2007)

I think if I had that kind of money I'd rather build the biggest reptile park in the world :Na_Na_Na_Na: .... Dinosaurs are extinct and I would leave them that way.


----------



## Dykie (Sep 4, 2009)

Jurrasic Park would be Awsome. i would invest in it.




gregmonsta said:


> I think if I had that kind of money I'd rather build the biggest reptile park in the world :Na_Na_Na_Na: .... Dinosaurs are extinct and I would leave them that way.


Wouldnt a dinosaur park be the biggest reptile park in the world : victory:


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

I'd spend the money trying to save species from going extinct, not bringing back ones that already are!


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

ah so I'm not the only one while watching Jurrasic Park is mentally calculating how big a viv the T-rex would need then.


----------



## CactuarJon (Mar 4, 2009)

i wish they would bring dinosaurs back! It's about time humans were knocked off the top of the food chain! 

And who needs a viv for a t-rex? Just stick in yer back garden! Or better still - the front garden! :lol2:


----------



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

cant do that post men are scared of staffies lol

id love to see them in the flesh 

and as fo saving endangered animals you could just make more before they die out 

come to think of it why aint they cloning the specieson the brink now


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

SkyCaptain said:


> i wish they would bring dinosaurs back! It's about time humans were knocked off the top of the food chain!
> 
> And who needs a viv for a t-rex? Just stick in yer back garden! Or better still - the front garden! :lol2:




:gasp::gasp: You can't do that, how are you supposed to offer it the correct basking spot that way??


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

watch out for the Chavs new biological weapon the Velociraptor!


----------



## crazyg (Feb 3, 2008)

Issa said:


> :gasp::gasp: You can't do that, how are you supposed to offer it the correct basking spot that way??



just a thought but a dinosaur is classed as a lizard/reptile correct?

sooooooooo did they bask to get there energy to hunt for food :hmm:

plus if i saw a dinosaur right now id rip its head right off


----------



## swaine (Jan 30, 2007)

yeah i think its a great idea, not just 1 island thou, a few islands, not just a jurassic park with spinosaurus egypticus, but a certaceous park with tyrannosaurs , litttle velocoraptors running wild and free, apatosaurus grazing merilly on the tree foliage,
stew


----------



## Lucifer1986 (Dec 24, 2009)

Ozgi said:


> I'd spend the money trying to save species from going extinct, not bringing back ones that already are!


i agree


----------



## wheaty5 (Feb 3, 2008)

I heard they are developing a way of extracting the DNA from their bones to make it a possibility. Would be awesome haha.


----------



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

i want a hatchling t rex


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

jacko1 said:


> i want a hatchling t rex


But do you want to own a fully grown one?


----------



## HalcyonInverts (Jul 22, 2009)

T-rex would become the new bosc monitor...

ahhh its so cute in the shop...

then a few years down the line will end up on classifieds due to 'personal situation' (i.e. its grown up. whoever knew monitors/t-rex got big??)


----------



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

exoticsadmirer said:


> But do you want to own a fully grown one?


 
yes t rex are for life not just for christmas 

if they become the next bosc i may wait to rehome one


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

Wonder how much an insurance company would quote for a comprehensive policy?!?!
Be a bugger having to take poo bags on a walk with one!


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

But, if dinosaurs were brought back, we'd have numerous threads titled:

"I bought a T-Rex as a normal, but what morph is it?"


----------



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

my t rex wont eat is live feeding it a chav frouned upon


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

jacko1 said:


> my t rex wont eat is live feeding it a chav frouned upon


You could train them to be like police dinos. All they do is go round eating chavs.
Would you have to dust them first? Not alot of goodness in a chav.

Someone raised the cloning of endangered animals... Thats a good point why arent they doing that?


----------



## gregmonsta (Dec 3, 2007)

Issa said:


> ah so I'm not the only one while watching Jurrasic Park is mentally calculating how big a viv the T-rex would need then.


They do better in a RUB mate :lol2:


----------



## kimmie86 (Aug 19, 2009)

where is the list to put my name down! 

I soooooo want a dinosaur!!


----------



## Amazonian (Dec 11, 2009)

Dykie said:


> Jurrasic Park would be Awsome. i would invest in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm with Dykie- bring it on. Ethics out the window. No chavs allowed through the gates though, unless they are feeders.


----------



## Amazonian (Dec 11, 2009)

Issa said:


> ah so I'm not the only one while watching Jurrasic Park is mentally calculating how big a viv the T-rex would need then.


Hahahahah! I did the same thing with a trio of Velociraptors.
And then thought better of it of course. (Shushes Goat on chains in background)


----------

